# Request for UCCNC advice sought re:demo



## Gary Davis (May 15, 2019)

I purchased UCCNC and a UC100 and installed them on a Windows 7 computer. I received my text key and I copied it into the UCCNC directory and the software continues to run in demo mode. I requested assistance from the vendor and he recommended that I make sure that NET 3.5 is operational and a restart to enable UCCNC. I followed the instructions with the result is that UCCNC remains in demo mode. 

Please advise as to what I am missing or not doing in what should be a very simple task.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.
Gary


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not familiar with UCCNC, Gary, but maybe try running it as administrator and see if that helps.

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I suggest you look at CNCZone - they have a UCCNC subforum and some fairly knowledgeable denizens. CNCZone has lots of posturing and opinionated posters but there is a lot of good information so it's worth putting up with the BS.


----------



## Gary Davis (May 15, 2019)

Just a follow-up to say that I searched and reviewed several comments over at the cnczone site and found that a number of people dealt with a problem similar to mine. The solution was to get a fresh copy of the "key" and place it in the uccnc folder - which was the original process during initial setup. The second time was the charm and I am now operational in standard mode - not demo mode. 

I appreciate the response to request for assistance and I guess I also held my mouth right in order to succeed. All is good, now onward.....


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good. Remember, no photos means it didn't really happen. :wink:

David


----------



## Gary Davis (May 15, 2019)

No photos - true that! I have been accumulating parts and I have started constructing my table. I do plan to provide pictures of my hobby setup, life and weather are effecting my timeline.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gary Davis said:


> Just a follow-up to say that I searched and reviewed several comments over at the cnczone site and found that a number of people dealt with a problem similar to mine. The solution was to get a fresh copy of the "key" and place it in the uccnc folder - which was the original process during initial setup. The second time was the charm and I am now operational in standard mode - not demo mode.
> 
> I appreciate the response to request for assistance and I guess I also held my mouth right in order to succeed. All is good, now onward.....


Thanks for sharing Gary . I bought a cnc router table but no electronics yet . I’m planning on buying a UCCNC controller , so I’ll have to keep this in mind.

I’m hoping you stick around , as most here are using Mach I suspect , and you can be the resident genius when it comes to UCCNC


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

The only reason that adding a second copy of the license file worked, was that something went wrong the first time you tried it.

I've never had this issue with my license files.


----------



## Gary Davis (May 15, 2019)

Rainman Rick, I will hang around. As to genius, looks like we are both in trouble!

Ger, without a doubt. 

One of the things I discovered is that the uc100-usb reputation is lagging behind the uc400 - ethernet, according to some vocal commenters on another site. 

I had a dialogue with a vendor and told him that I was purchasing 2.2kw spindle with a Haunyang VFD, Nema 23s,4-DM542T-23HS45 boards and he advised UC100 with a C11G board. I did the order and the pieces are flowing in to the garage. It will be interesting to see how it goes. Looking forward to working this project. I have done manual machining on metal for years now. 

So, I am dangerous to my money because I sometimes end up spending money to replace things that were poor choices for the first purchase. This inspite of the fact I have read and followed so many, maybe too many other YouTube/blog projects.

Like Chief Dan George, I will endeavor to perserver. And will update from time to time.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

There are probably 10x-20x more UC100's in use than UC400ETH. The UC100 has been produced for probably close to 10 years, while the UC400ETh is fairly new.
The UC100 has a very good reputation. It's just getting a little long in the tooth. The USB connection can be more susceptible to electrical noise than the ethernet of the newer controllers. But it's also simpler to use, as it doesn't require additional power supplies like the ethernet controllers do.

I usually recommend the ethernet controllers over the UC100, because they don't cost much more, and give you more inputs and outputs. But there's nothing wrong with the UC100.


----------



## Gary Davis (May 15, 2019)

Thank you Ger for your input, it is appreciated. I am rolling with the UC100 as I already own it. Pictures to slowly follow-up.


----------

